

The Hello Machine (1974) [video] - samman
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8uMbpaFp3i4

======
cellover
This is so cool and graceful in a way. Love those analog synths and banjos
altogether.

I'd really like to know what every piece is used for, and what kind of
"processing power" this beast had.

~~~
samman
I think they were building a '1AESS':
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1ESS_switch#1A_ESS](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1ESS_switch#1A_ESS)

